# Substitute for mung beans?



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm making a lentil curry tonight, and it includes mung beans. I don't have any mung beans, and wont' be able to make it to the store. I have several other kinds of beans, though. Are there any that would be a good substitute? (I haven't done much cooking with beans, and am trying to do more.)


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

My first thought was adzuki beans. But if you don't eat beans much you may not have those on hand either. Otherwise I would just leave the mung beans out and use more lentils if necessary.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

No - I don't have adzuki beans, either.

I found a different one that I'm going to try. It only has lentils, no beans. I'll try to remember to pick up mung beans next time I shop.


----------

